# my deformed tiger barb



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just went to the pet store and bought two tiger barbs, and one of them, which I didn't notice before, has a demented face on the left side! He's missing an eye and his jaws don't fit together. The bottom jaw is shifted a over to the left that it doesn't close down properly to meet the top jaw. And he has a mouth that looks like a parrot's. He kinda look like he has a cleft pallet or something. And his eye, is just a black socket. He's eating and swimming fine, but he's the creepiest looking thing. I wanna return him for an exchange, but I'm afraid noone will buy him and he'll just end up going to waste. Should I keep him or return him?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would return or exchange, and id also let them know i was very unpleased


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep him! Someones gotta love the poor bugger!!


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Sounds like the poor Oscar at a walmart I was at a month ago, the saddest looking thing, swam sideways. She said he had been there two months, and everybody kept saying he was gonna die. He had an eye missing and couldn't see or something to keep himself straight. My husband wanted to bring him home cause he was so pitiful.......but of course, sideways or not, he would snack on my platys. Still feel guilty for leaving him there though. If I had another tank, I would go back and get him.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

if you lived in southern california i would take him.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I'm up here in NH.


----------



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

I think you should keep him.... no one else will want the poor guy but see about getting at least SOME of your moey back. Bigger cahins are usually pretty good about that sort of thing.


----------

